# WINNIPEG | Inuit Art Centre | U/C



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Trying out stone samples 
https://twitter.com/stephenborys/status/1112081099889565697


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

http://cibinel.com/project/wag-inuit-art-centre-expansion/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BxEVk7ngXAd/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Construction on the Inuit Art Centre at the @wag_ca continues and will rise up this summer! @stephenborys notes that the location is critical to where life in #Winnipeg is right now as it connects to both the history and current construction in the area.
https://twitter.com/DowntownWpgBIZ/status/1131951850628870149


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Steel is in — now watch this baby grow
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx-olwKAz6g/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/ByVph9GATn5/


----------



## citysquared (Jun 10, 2019)

Looking kind of brutal, sad for a city with such an architectural heritage.


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

citysquared said:


> Looking kind of brutal, sad for a city with such an architectural heritage.


What looks brutal?


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/ByoE3tbAsSt/









https://www.instagram.com/p/ByoqTRuAMZy/

*WAG Announces a Major Gift to the Inuit Art Centre*

Winnipeg, Manitoba, June 12, 2019: The Winnipeg Art Gallery is pleased to announce a generous gift in support of the Inuit Art Centre from The North West Company and its leadership. Their total contribution to the project is $2 million.

This commitment will help the WAG build cultural and economic bridges between northern and southern Canada and create understanding through personal connections, stories and art. This gift will amplify Inuit voices, and ensure Inuit stories are told and heard.


The gift will support a community plaza to be established adjacent the new building, as an outdoor, accessible, art-filled space for all to enjoy, and an inviting welcome into the Centre.

Quotes:

The North West Company and its leaders are champions of the WAG and the Centre, stepping forward to create a platform for Inuit to share their stories with the world.
—Dr. Stephen Borys, Director & CEO and exhibition curator, Winnipeg Art Gallery 

We are committed to strengthening communities. We see the Inuit Art Centre playing an important role towards this goal, for Inuit and other Indigenous peoples, for all Canadians and for people around the world who will be exposed to the IAC.
—Edward S. Kennedy, President & CEO, The North West Company

I am delighted that my colleagues at The North West Company, and the company itself, have chosen to invest in this very important project. I’ve come to realize through my years with The North West Company the importance of art to Inuit, and to their culture and communities. I feel it is imperative that those of us who work extensively in the North give back and support projects that can make a difference economically and culturally. This is one such project. I’m proud to be a part of it, as I know was my uncle Derek Riley. Thank you to all the artists and Inuit partners who have made the WAG Inuit Art Centre possible, and to all those who continue to create breathtaking works.
—H. Sanford Riley, Chair, The North West Company

_The North West Company (NWC) is a retailer serving rural communities and urban neighbourhoods in Canada, Alaska, the South Pacific and Caribbean. We are committed to helping our customers live better by bringing them the best products and services together with a tradition of community support. North West’s Northern and NorthMart stores are the largest local private employer of Indigenous people in Canada, with close to 3,000 employees and an annual payroll exceeding $65 million._


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

The structural steel erection is underway at the Inuit Art Centre
https://twitter.com/SeanBarnes13/status/1139306787033640960


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://twitter.com/pegcity431/status/1147144528199114752


----------



## citysquared (Jun 10, 2019)

WpG_GuY said:


> What looks brutal?


I mean the massing and materials seem a little heavy, is this reminiscent of Inuit Art I ask? Still a nice addition to the cultural landscape.


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

citysquared said:


> I mean the massing and materials seem a little heavy, is this reminiscent of Inuit Art I ask? Still a nice addition to the cultural landscape.


The building itself is meant to invoke the Canadian Arctic, a windswept white icy landscape.









https://m.freshtrackscanada.com/regions-and-interests/canadian-arctic


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bz1tjX7AphO/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*@stephenborys Twitter: *Getting ready to pour the floor of an 8000 sf gallery 









*@stephenborys Twitter*: Inuit vault in the raw


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)




----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/mayorbrianbowman/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)




----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

@alpha_masonry instagram stories 
https://www.instagram.com/alpha_masonry/









jocci on Instagram https://www.instagram.com/p/B1PdaVaFLfZ/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B1jmIqAgNgl/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.facebook.com/pg/wag.ca/photos/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2IJnGEANDg/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B2aSLZxgO-a/









30-foot high exhibition gallery
https://www.instagram.com/p/B2Zs7l7gjQv/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.facebook.com/pg/wag.ca/photos/?ref=page_internal






















































https://www.facebook.com/pg/wag.ca/photos/?ref=page_internal


















https://www.instagram.com/colleenjleduc/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://twitter.com/stephenborys/status/1178298745726873602?s=20



trueviking said:


>


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B2pyQuVJrA1/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

The roof is going up

https://www.instagram.com/p/B3IkpeQApvs/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B3Vhst5Ag_6/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://twitter.com/wag_ca/status/1183042277712842752?s=20


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Is this building taking cues from the Nunavut landscape: a rock face or perhaps an iceberg?


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

isaidso said:


> Is this building taking cues from the Nunavut landscape: a rock face or perhaps an iceberg?


Yes that's exactly it. The architectural team traveled to several Nunavut communities and were inspired by the landscape in the design which has the appearance of an iceberg.


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

> *DOORS SET TO OPEN IN ONE YEAR*
> Oct 8, 2019
> “Everything has to be perfect,” Rick Chopp, the Inuit Art Centre project manager is describing the upcoming glass installation for the visible vault. The vault will be encased in two-storeys of glass, with glass shelving inside to display the Inuit carving collection. “There is little room for error when working with glass”, Rick adds.
> 
> ...


http://inuit.wag.ca/doors-set-to-open-in-one-year/
*
WAG Inuit Art Centre Construction Timelapse*


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B3s94mMAKZ_/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)




----------



## citysquared (Jun 10, 2019)

A much needed facility to house uniquely native Canadian art forms. Having reviewed the project only wish that the relationship with the street was better and that the architecture expressed some of the unique stylistic forms of Inuit Art, like Erickson's Museum of Anthropology does in Vancouver. Exhibition spaces in the end are the most important component. The ROM's Lee-Chin Crystal is attention-grabbing from the exterior but the spaces are disappointing.


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

citysquared said:


> A much needed facility to house uniquely native Canadian art forms. Having reviewed the project only wish that the relationship with the street was better and that the architecture expressed some of the unique stylistic forms of Inuit Art, like Erickson's Museum of Anthropology does in Vancouver. Exhibition spaces in the end are the most important component. The ROM's Lee-Chin Crystal is attention-grabbing from the exterior but the spaces are disappointing.


The building itself is a representation of the windswept, snowy, northern arctic landscape, attempting to mimic Inuit art in architecture would come off as tacky and gimmicky in my opinion.


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

> *Outside the box*
> _Architect of WAG's Inuit Art Centre inspired by the endless space and distant horizons of the North_
> 
> At the edge of the observation deck, Michael Maltzan pauses, his bright yellow safety vest glaring bright amid the lines of soaring steel bars and flat concrete floors. He looks down over the gallery below, or what will soon become the gallery, for now exhibiting only a tangle of cables and crates waiting to be opened.
> ...


Melissa Martin / Photography by Mike Deal | Posted: 10/22/2019


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*Construction tour of Winnipeg Art Gallery's Inuit Art Centre*


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B5drR2xh0HE/




































https://www.instagram.com/p/B5lu-8QAYNY/










https://www.instagram.com/colleenjleduc/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Up next, white granite and glass.


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)




----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*Construction Update*


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)




----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)




----------

